# Service Cycle 1960 display bike --no miles



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 8, 2015)

In Ohio, a late 50's dealer of Whizzers, Service Cycles and Indians was going out of business and locals came to buy the leftover stock for pocket change.  This upset the dealer so he kept all new motorbikes and cycles until he died and this was sold to me (new old stock) about 45 years later.  I had to start it for some shows. These neighborhood girls wanted me to take their picture with a map before it was loaded.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 8, 2015)

did you get any of the indian stuff?


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 8, 2015)

A racing shirt with the Indian logo woven into it.  No parts. I wanted to buy the whole Uhaul load but it was Sunday and no ATM machines in those days.  Indian oil cans and parts I had to pass.  Two Whizzer Sportsmans and an Whizzer Ambassador were got by friends with some of my pocket change.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2015)

Great bike, and nice fork rake!!!


----------

